# Dr Solomon



## dr solomon (Feb 27, 2021)

OK, Hi, so i have been pulling top class shots from my Silvia V5 for a few years now. It dipped a bit and i swapped the ULKA pump for a new one, surprisingly easy - and quality restored.

started using a naked portafilter - wow! quality like i've never had before. Yes i backflush and citric descale, dismantled the grouphead, new screen etc.

but now with another new ULKA, group and gasket, just descaled and backflushed, I'm still not getting decent pressure, Takes ages to pull an oily shot with no crema.

Grinding with a Mazzer Major (new burrs) and also with a Mazzer mini (also new burrs)

What haven't i tried?


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

dr solomon said:


> OK, Hi, so i have been pulling top class shots from my Silvia V5 for a few years now. It dipped a bit and i swapped the ULKA pump for a new one, surprisingly easy - and quality restored.
> started using a naked portafilter - wow! quality like i've never had before. Yes i backflush and citric descale, dismantled the grouphead, new screen etc.
> but now with another new ULKA, group and gasket, just descaled and backflushed, I'm still not getting decent pressure, Takes ages to pull an oily shot with no crema.
> Grinding with a Mazzer Major (new burrs) and also with a Mazzer mini (also new burrs)
> What haven't i tried?


Did you check the pressure with a manometer attached to the portafilter? And of curiosity, how often you descale and backflush?


----------



## dr solomon (Feb 27, 2021)

pressure with a manometer attached to the portafilter. Thanks, not yet - good idea. descale and backflush couple times oer year, we are softtt water


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

PID?


----------



## dr solomon (Feb 27, 2021)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> PID?


 Now there's a thought. I don't have it yet, but i can see why i should. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dr solomon (Feb 27, 2021)

profesor_historia said:


> dr solomon said:
> 
> 
> > OK, Hi, so i have been pulling top class shots from my Silvia V5 for a few years now. It dipped a bit and i swapped the ULKA pump for a new one, surprisingly easy - and quality restored.
> ...





dr solomon said:


> Now there's a thought. I don't have it yet, but i can see why i should. Thanks for the inp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

